# somewhat soft plastron in baby sulcata. Normal or MBD? PLZ HELP!



## tortoise_luvergirl (Sep 26, 2013)

I just noticed after helping Willow ( she got a little greedy for the clover I gave her and flipped on her back) that her plastron was kinda soft and flexible. Not like super soft but somewhat and flexed some when lightly pressed. I heard this can be the start of metabolic bone desease and being new to torts.. am worried. She eats alot,poops good and does have a UVA/UVB 10.0 light. using reptilite sand with calcium for now but changing this to cypress mulch soon as it arrives. How much "softness" is normal in a 2 inch baby tort? Just to be safe I am getting her some supplements. She must not be too sick becuz when I flipped her to check her plastron.. she BIT me.. hard. I noticed also sometimes when she is sleeping her legs sort of twitch some. I have dealt with MBD in lizards before and it's sad.


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes some softness is normal as it gets older it will harden.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## tortoise_luvergirl (Sep 27, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> Yes some softness is normal as it gets older it will harden.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app



Thank you  I did get her some repti cal and vitamins but glad to know it's normal. Just a worried mommy here. I love my tort and want her happy and healthy. got some new enclosure items on the way too for her.


----------



## Tom (Sep 27, 2013)

A baby sulcata plastron should feel about like a plastic butter tub lid. Some give when pressed, but not squishy or spongy.

If your 10.0 is a coil type bulb, please change it out for something else. Those can damage tortoise eyes sometimes. Real sunshine is best. Is that possible where you are? Just an hour or so in a safe outside enclosure a few times a week is enough to meet all their UV needs.

With your light and your substrate, it sounds like you got some really bad advice to start with. Please read the threads in my signature, they will really help you.


----------



## tortoise_luvergirl (Sep 28, 2013)

Tom said:


> A baby sulcata plastron should feel about like a plastic butter tub lid. Some give when pressed, but not squishy or spongy.
> 
> If your 10.0 is a coil type bulb, please change it out for something else. Those can damage tortoise eyes sometimes. Real sunshine is best. Is that possible where you are? Just an hour or so in a safe outside enclosure a few times a week is enough to meet all their UV needs.
> 
> With your light and your substrate, it sounds like you got some really bad advice to start with. Please read the threads in my signature, they will really help you.


 well I live in MN.. in the summer I can take her outside but for now.. I need the UV light.. how about a VITALITE? I have a fixture and used these for iguanas with lots of luck. I also worry about damaging my one GOOD eye since I only have one eye myself. her enclosure and lights are right next to my bed. substrate.. I expect the cypress mulch to be here next week.. I HATE the sand myself being it discolored her skin ( reptilite calcium sand) and makes a nasty mess all over. I took that out and am using shredded cardboard.. just for NOW.. keep willow from getting impacted and she likes it better. I found out she also adores clover and will chomp it right down. I do try other food sources on her too so she don't get picky. Not so much fruit though becuz it gives her the runs  same with pellets. clover and leafy greens go good. today I am gonna try dandelion greens.


----------



## Tom (Sep 28, 2013)

There are other UV sources available that won't harm you tortoise. I prefer mercury vapor bulbs, but the long tube style florescent ones supposedly work well now too. Vitalite won't cut it, especially since that is probably an old bulb. Florescent bulb have to be replaced every 6 months since their UV output drops off over time. A good strategy is to buy a new one in the fall, so its fresh over winter, then by the time the UV output is dropping off, spring time is here and they can start getting real sunshine again. You can keep using the old bulb over summer and into the next Fall since they are getting real sunshine all summer.

I would stop feeding fruit all together. It might not make them drop dead, but its not "good" for them. Clover is good, but not every day. Same with dandelions. Study up on your local weeds. That is whats best. Also look for mulberry leaves and grape vine leaves. Getting late in the season for those though. For grocery store foods, use lots of variety, but favor endive and escarole more heavily. Most grocery stores now sell little plots of organic wheat grass too. Use scissors and finely chop it over the rest of your "salad" to get some much needed grass into your tortoise. Water the plot and set it in a window sill, and it will regrow many times. They may ignore the grass at first, but in time they will eat it. Don't be discouraged.


----------



## Chrisbarrett27 (Sep 30, 2013)

My 2" baby Luca has a tummy feels the exact same way. No worries!!


----------

